# Gun Light for SW40VE



## ChicagoPete (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I just received my S&W SW40VE and I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good gun light that will fit to the existing rail system. I know of Surefire but honestly I cannot spend more on a gun light than what I paid for this gun new in the box. 

What do you folks suggest? Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## ChicagoPete (Jun 20, 2009)

What do you all think about this gun light that I found.

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=80

Will this fit on my Sigma's rails? Thanks again for any info.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## ChicagoPete (Jun 20, 2009)

I contacted S&W and they informed me that their rail system requires an adapter. :smt076 Not quite sure why they didn't mold the most common rail system to begin with but oh well.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

An adapter for what? I've had one of these weapons and the rail will hold any light/laser that will slide onto a standard rail.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Jun 20, 2009)

DevilsJohnson,

I'm not sure and I'm just going by what S&W's customer service informed me. They are actually sending me a rail adapter free of charge, which I must say impressed me quite a bit. I'll keep you informed as to what is going on.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

The Sigma has a proprietary closed rail, which is not compatible with most lights and lasers without an adapter. However there are a few designed for the Sigma, such as the Insight M4.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll have to take a look at some of the newer ones out there. had one a couple years ago and it would hold any light/laser. I had one that I could take of a Browning Pro 40 and put right on the Sigma 40VE.


----------

